# Pistol Suggestions for my grip



## njbrickwithboost (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello all,

New to this forum, first post. Kinda new to pistols and guns in general. I recently bought a Walther P22 for practice shooting.









I chose this gun because of its size and the price of .22 ammo!!! I got this whole set up for around $300 in the color I wanted. I figured as a first time gun, it should be practical and good to get some decent control. Anyway, I'd like the upgrade. The stores around me that sell guns have a small selection at best (NJ  love the state...hate the laws).

The problem I keep running into when I try pistols is that I have a meaty palm and shorter fingers and can't seem to find the right one. I tried my uncle's Sig 226 with large grips, but it felt bulky in my hands which I couldn't grip well. I tried my friend's 1911 out, and it was a pretty good fit, but I can't seem to find a decent one for a good price. I'm not savvy to all the companies out there, but if I know what to look for, I'll probably find it easier.

So...what does everyone recomend? I'd like something in .40 preferably but not set in stone. Priced around 600 bucks and above all else, comfortable for me to shoot. I'm not set (nor dedicated) to any brand so everything is pretty much up as an option.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

For $600.00 there are several good 1911s RIA, Springfields, S&W, They are mostly in 45 acp but good reliable pistols.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Try the Kahr .45, it's maybe a little more than your budget, but is a very "trim" little .45. 
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta PX4 or Stoeger Cougar. Both come in 9mm, .40S&W and .45ACP.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Hit some Pennsylvania gun shows.
Fondle, a lot.

Some guns fit and others just don't.

AFS


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I have some of the same grip issues and like the feel of the S&Ws, Kahrs, 1911s, many revolver brands.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

cougartex said:


> Beretta PX4 or Stoeger Cougar. Both come in 9mm, .40S&W and .45ACP.


:smt023

+1 on cougars' response. The PX4 and Cougar are very nice pistols, and the PX4 series comes with 3 different grip sizes as well, so you can _customize_ your grip feel to an extent.

I believe the springfield XD/XDM also come with 3 different grip sizes and I am sure there are others. Sounds like one of these options are just what you're looking for. See if you can find a dealer who has them in stock, and ask to try the other grip sizes.

Good Luck


----------

